# Router for mtnl Broadband - Budget 1500-2000



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Guys, i am looking for a router for an mtnl broadband connection(guessing adsl??). Need good range too since it has to cover about 400+ sq feet area. Could you guys please suggest me  a wifi router compatible with mtnl broadband.Budget is around 2000. May not be able to go above.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2016)

TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) - Buy TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem (Black) - Buy D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
I prefer tplink w8968 for its extra features but you decide.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 6, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) - Buy TP-Link TD-W8968 N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Router (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
> D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem (Black) - Buy D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
> I prefer tplink w8968 for its extra features but you decide.



beware tp-link w8968 is 100mbps router u wont get more than 12 mbps transfer speed on your lan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2016)

^^no modem/router comes with gigabit lan ports below 3k(cheapest gigabit adsl wifi router from tplink comes at ~5k) & in fact almost all hp laptops below 40-45k don't come with gigabit ethernet/lan either.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^no modem/router comes with gigabit lan ports below 3k(cheapest gigabit adsl wifi router from tplink comes at ~5k) & in fact almost all* hp laptops below 40-45k don't come with gigabit ethernet/lan either.*



WHAT? Really ?
I thought all laptops had gigabit ethernet by default


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2016)

D link 2750u is best for mtnl


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 8, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^no modem/router comes with gigabit lan ports below 3k(cheapest gigabit adsl wifi router from tplink comes at ~5k) & in fact almost all hp laptops below 40-45k don't come with gigabit ethernet/lan either.



suggest a good gigabit router witch wifi ac tech.....


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> suggest a good gigabit router witch wifi ac tech.....



English Firmware Xiaomi Gigabit WIFI Router Dual Band: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks whitestar and gagan kumar..Have decided to place order for TP Link.


----------

